# Attendo speranzoso



## bior

Nella seguente frase secondo voi speranzoso( che tra l'altro è un aggettivo) assolve la funzione avverbiale?
io umile peccatore,
 attendo speranzoso

Io l'ho tradotta pure così:  attendo speranzoso = attendo come un uomo speranzoso da cui si intuisce che speranzoso rimane aggettivo


----------



## Walt Whitman

Non credo, bior.
La assolverebbe se dicessi: "Attendo in modo speranzoso", che è davvero molto brutto (a parer mio).
WW


----------



## flljob

È un complemento predicativo: si riferisce al verbo e al soggetto.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Si tratta d'un aggettivo. Come lo è "disperato" in " Attendo _disperato_ la sua dipartita".

GS


----------



## violadaprile

flljob said:


> È un complemento predicativo: si riferisce al verbo e al soggetto.


Perfetto!
analisi grammaticale = aggettivo!
analisi logica = complemento predicativo del soggetto! (non del verbo)


----------



## bior

violadaprile said:


> Perfetto!
> 
> analisi grammaticale = aggettivo!
> analisi logica = complemento predicativo del soggetto! (non del verbo)


ma l'aggettivo non e' quella parte del discorso invariabile che accompagna il nome????
Quindi in questo caso il nome e' sottinteso


----------



## Gryphus

bior said:


> ma l'aggettivo non e' quella parte del discorso invariabile che accompagna il nome????
> Quindi in questo caso il nome e' sottinteso



Esatto. In questo caso il soggetto non è espresso (in italiano non è obbligatorio farlo: la forma verbale coniugata è sufficiente), ma ovviamente l'aggettivo si riferisce ad esso, che per il parlante è comunque ben chiaro. Inoltre, rifletti sul fatto che, se a pronunciare tale frase fosse una donna, essa sarebbe _Attendo speranzos*a*_: l'aggettivo segue il genere della persona o della cosa a cui si riferisce, anche in funzione predicativa (come in questo caso).


----------



## bior

Gryphus said:


> Esatto. In questo caso il soggetto non è espresso (in italiano non è obbligatorio farlo: la forma verbale coniugata è sufficiente), ma ovviamente l'aggettivo si riferisce ad esso, che per il parlante è comunque ben chiaro. Inoltre, rifletti sul fatto che, se a pronunciare tale frase fosse una donna, essa sarebbe _Attendo speranzos*a*_: l'aggettivo segue il genere della persona o della cosa a cui si riferisce, anche in funzione predicativa (come in questo caso).


Ci hanno sempre bombardato a scuola che l'aggettivo accompagna il nome....ma sara' vero...
_
[...]_


----------



## violadaprile

bior said:


> Nella seguente frase secondo voi speranzoso( che tra l'altro è un aggettivo) assolve la funzione avverbiale?
> io umile peccatore,
> attendo speranzoso
> 
> Io l'ho tradotta pure così:  attendo speranzoso = attendo come un uomo speranzoso da cui si intuisce che speranzoso rimane aggettivo


Chiedo scusa.
Io = soggetto sottinteso
attendo = predicato nominale/copula
speranzoso = complemento predicativo del soggetto

L'aggettivo accompagna il nome "io", in questo caso pronome.
Vorrei fare una piccolissima e rispettosa distinzione fra analisi logica e grammaticale.
L'aggettivo è un termine grammaticale. Il complemento è un termine di analisi logica. Entrambi riguardano la stessa parola ma analizzata da un punto di vista diverso.

"Attendo speranzoso" è un tipico predicato nominale formato da un verbo diverso dal verbo essere:
Io = soggetto
attendo = copula
speranzoso = nome del predicato o complemento predicativo (del soggetto in questo caso)
(umile = aggettivo = attributo di peccatore
peccatore = sostantivo, apposizione del nome "io")

"Tu sei forte", tipico predicato nominale con uso del verbo essere, dove:
Tu = pronome (occhio, il pronome sta al posto del nome, quindi il nome c'è) / soggetto
sei = copula
forte = nome del predicato.

Non vedo dove stia il problema.


----------



## bior

che io ricordi il predicato nominale e' formato dal verbo essere piu' aggettivo o sostantivo..quindi

io= sogg.
attendo=pred. verbale
speranzoso= comp. predicativo del soggetto


----------



## violadaprile

Il predicato nominale si può formare con molti verbi:
- io sembro attento
- si nasce sani
- si muore soli
- io appaio arrabbiato
eccetera.


----------



## bior

*P*er*ò* nell'analisi logica potrei:

io=sogg
sembro=copula
attento=comp. pred. del soggetto

spiegami perch*é* nella grammatica qui http://www.webalice.it/s.salzillo/docs/predicativo.pdf  dice che *è* predicato verbale

_Alessandro Manzoni è considerato un grande scrittore_

_Alessandro Manzoni _= soggetto
_è considerato _= predicato verbale
_uno scrittore _= complemento predicativo del soggetto*
*_grande _= attributo del complemento predicativo del soggetto


*Q*uesta cosa l'ho trovata in molti libri di grammatica, in effetti se ci pensi *è* vero...


se io dico Maria *è *bella,  togliamone bella, la frase non ha senso...Maria *è*

se io dico Maria dorme placida...togliamo placida e la frase ha senso...Maria dorme


----------



## violadaprile

Mi dispiace ma io non sono assolutamente d'accordo. Il fatto che _apparentemente_ una frase abbia o non abbia senso non significa niente, potremmo essere noi a usare male la logica. 
Dipende dall'uso che ne fai e dal significato che dai.

_Dio è._
La frase sta in piedi benissimo e in questo caso "è", normalmente copula nel predicato nominale, è invece predicato verbale e non nominale. Significa, Dio esiste.
_Considerare_, o _essere considerato_, fa parte dei verbi che dicevo sopra, come _divenire_ o _diventare_, che fungono da copula nel predicato nominale. E quello che citi è un tipico esempio di predicato nominale.

Il fatto che il "nome del predicato" quando è un sostantivo (che di fianco al nome si chiamerebbe "apposizione") venga definito come complemento può anche essere fuorviante.
Ma "è considerato" è tutto meno che predicato verbale.
E infatti, se leggi in cima, dice che il complemento predicativo:


> Si ha, di norma, con i *verbi copulativi*


Il che è ovviamente contraddittorio.



bior said:


> pero' nell'analisi logica potrei:
> io=sogg
> sembro=copula
> attento=comp. pred. del soggetto


... e qui non hai detto niente di diverso da quello che ho detto io. Tranne che "attento" è un aggettivo, quindi a stretto rigore non potrebbe essere un complemento.

Ma io sono meno di niente, sono solo una che pensa di sapere l'italiano (e altre due o tre cosette), ma magari sbaglio io, per cui tu sei libero di restare della tua opinione.



PS ti consiglio di raggruppare i tuoi post in uno solo, prima che te li cancellino


----------



## bior

anch'io sono sconcertato...in effetti potrebbe essere come dici tu, ma ho trovato il predicato verbale dei complementi predicativi del soggetto in molti test...aspettiamo il parere di qualche altro esperto


----------



## violadaprile

Bon, dico l'ultima e poi mi ritiro. 
Imparata in prima media:
la differenza fra predicato nominale e predicato verbale è che il primo descrive uno stato, un modo di essere, il secondo descrive un'azione.
_
Maria dorme_ = Maria compie l'azione di dormire.
_Maria è bella_ = Maria non compie nessuna azione, il suo è un modo di essere.

_Dio è_ = Dio compie l'azione di esistere.
_Dio è grande_ = anche qui c'è una descrizione di una qualità e non un'azione.

_Maria cresce_ = compie l'azione di crescere.
_Maria cresce bene_ = descrittivo della crescita e non dell'azione.

_Maria muore_ = di nuovo l'azione di morire.
_Maria muore serena_ = come muore? serena, descrittivo.

A volte la differenza non è immediatamente intuibile, ma i verbi copulativi sono sempre quelli


----------



## flljob

È uguale anche in inglese. Qui se ne parla.


----------



## violadaprile

Sempre mia opinione.
La costruzione del predicato nominale è uguale in tutte le lingue.
L'analisi logica è uguale in tutte le lingue.
Perché è appunto logica.

Perché è, prima di tutto, un'analisi del pensiero, e solo in seguito diviene analisi della lingua che lo esprime.
Ma il pensiero è uguale per tutti noi, esseri che abitano questo globo pericolante.

In qualunque lingua traduciamo il nostro pensiero (trovo carina e molto illuminante l'espressione "_tradurre_ il pensiero in parole"), abbiamo sempre necessariamente un "io pensante", un "non io" esterno a noi stessi e uno stato o azione che connette l'"io" e il "non io". Qualunque pensiero proviamo a ridurre all'osso, si riduce a questo.
La struttura primaria è quindi "_io+verbo+non io_" che facilmente diventa "_non io+verbo+non io_" (soggetto+predicato+complemento). E così nasce il pensiero analitico del primo uomo che parlava tutte le lingue. Dove _verbo = parola,_ a significare che è il linguaggio che connette tutte le cose. E quasi ovunque, di conseguenza, la parola diviene sacra.

Un po' di antropologia del linguaggio 
Ma è interessante sottolineare che "copula" (come "copulare") indica appunto "unione", la copula è la parola che unisce. In qualunque lingua.


----------



## flljob

Ma in italiano ci sono costruzioni che si considerano complementi predicativi, che in spagnolo sarebbero definite perífrasis.


----------



## bior

Ragazzi, ma andiamo al sodo,
io ho trovato scritto in molti libri di grammatica che il verbo che regge il complemento predicativo del soggetto è un predicato verbale, guardate sopra il link che ho postato.
Ma volendo andare direttamente al sodo senza tergiversare a lungo...
Io= soggetto
attendo= predicato verbale
speranzoso=compl pred. del soggetto


----------



## flljob

bior said:


> *P*er*ò* nell'analisi logica potrei:
> 
> io=sogg
> sembro=copula
> attento=comp. pred. del soggetto
> 
> spiegami perch*é* nella grammatica qui http://www.webalice.it/s.salzillo/docs/predicativo.pdf  dice che *è* predicato verbale
> 
> _Alessandro Manzoni è considerato un grande scrittore_
> 
> _Alessandro Manzoni _= soggetto
> _è considerato _= predicato verbale
> _uno scrittore _= complemento predicativo del soggetto*
> *_grande _= attributo del complemento predicativo del soggetto
> 
> 
> *Q*uesta cosa l'ho trovata in molti libri di grammatica, in effetti se ci pensi *è* vero...
> 
> 
> se io dico Maria *è *bella,  togliamone bella, la frase non ha senso...Maria *è*
> 
> se io dico Maria dorme placida...togliamo placida e la frase ha senso...Maria dorme



In spagnolo il criterio è diverso. Se puoi pronominalizzare il predicato con lo, è copula. Altrimenti, è predicativo.
Lui è considerato brutto. Lo è.
Lei è considerata bella. Lo è.

Lui attende speranzoso. *Lui lo attende.
Lei attende speranzosa. *Lei lo attende.

Forse in italiano il verbo principale è quello che definisce se è un predicato verbale.


----------



## francisgranada

Qual è, o come si potrebbe "circonscrivere", il significato _esatto _di "(io umile peccatore,) attendo speranzoso", indipendentemente dalla forma corretta grammaticale/formale ?

1._ Sono s_peranzoso_,_ e quindi attendo come "tale" _(senso aggettivale)
_2. _Attendo _speranzoso_, _nel senso di "in modo speranzoso" ... anche se eventualmente non sono una persona "speranzosa" in genere _(senso avverbiale)
_3. Altro ...


----------



## VogaVenessian

francisgranada said:


> Qual è, o come si potrebbe "circonscrivere", il significato _esatto _di "(io umile peccatore,) attendo speranzoso", ...


Direi "attendo e spero".


----------



## francisgranada

VogaVenessian said:


> Direi "attendo e spero".


Quindi come se l'aggettivo_ speranzoso _qui sostituisse di fatto il particicipio presente "sperante" (che dal punto di vista grammaticale è un aggettivo, ma si usa sempre di meno [credo...]).


----------



## violadaprile

No Francis, comunque si tenti di girare la frase, di ottiene solo di:
Complicarne l'analisi da analizzare
Rendere sempre più astruso e di difficile interpretazione il contenuto e scorretta la forma

L'aggettivo "speranzoso" non sostituisce niente! È un puro e semplce "nome del predicato" nella struttura del predicato nominale. È inutile tirarlo da tutte le parti cercando di farlo diventare qualcos'altro, che alla fine non sta in piedi!

Ma santo cielo! Dopo aver tartassato per tutte le elementari sbattendo la testa nell'analisi grammaticale, che ora dovrebbe ormai essere conosciuta meglio dei sette comandamenti, ecco l'analisi logica.

Prendiamo le frasi sopra e le vivisezioniamo ... pero a ciascuno il suo!

1) l'aggettivo speranzoso non sostituisce niente, né participi né avverbi, e non è neanche una parte invariabile del discorso che accompagna il nome.


Allora:
"(io umile peccatore,) attendo speranzoso"
grafia auspicabile (e punteggiatura): "io, umile peccatore, attendo speranzoso" (le virgole sono importanti)

*voce.........................................analisi grammaticale ...................................analisi logica*
_1a frase_
Io,............................... pronome personale di 1a pers singolare...............................soggetto
umile..........................aggettivo qualificativo, 3a classe, 3a persona sing................attributo di peccatore
peccatore,............................nome comune di persona, masch. sing........................apposizione di io
attendo....................voce del verbo attendere, indic, pres, 3 pers sing...............predicato nominale (copula)
speranzoso.........................aggettivo qualificativo, 3a pers singolare.......................nome del predicato

_Frase 2_
Io,...............................pronome personale di 1a pers singolare...............................soggetto
ti...............................pronome personale, 2a pers singolare...............................complemento oggetto
attendo.................00voce del verbo attendere, indic, pres, 3 pers sing..................predicato verbale
speranzoso.....................aggettivo qualificativo, 3 persona singolare.....................attributo del soggetto                         

_Frase 3_
Io,...............................pronome personale di 1a pers singolare...............................soggetto
ti...............................pronome personale, 2a pers singolare...............................complemento oggetto
attendo................voce del verbo attendere, indic, pres, 3 pers sing.......................predicato verbale
speranzosamente........avverbio di modo (questo sì) indeclinabile.....................complemento di modo reso in
............................................................................................................................forma avverbiale

Queste sono le strutture possibili, derivanti da un'analisi seria e non andando "a naso".
La maestra di 5a elementare, in previsione del latino, già ci insegnava l'analisi logica e ci faceva piegare la paginetta in 3 = in ogni colonna bisognava fare come sopra, per ogni parola analisi prima grammaticale e poi (solo dopo) logica.

Il participio presente a volte è aggettivabile, ma non sempre.

Perché "attendere" diventi "predicato verbale" è necessario che da qualche parte ci stia un complemento oggetto, che di per sè esclude la presenza del predicato nominale.
Il predicato verbale esprime un'azione e il complemento oggetto ci fa da testimone, in quanto è l'oggetto su cui ricade l'azione.
Però per ilmomento io a questo topic non rispondo più.
Vedetevela fra di voi


----------

